# New arrivals in need of advice



## Beth (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I have just moved here with my husband because I was approached about a job in Seville and I decided to accept. Despite our limited Spanish we have somehow managed to rent a house and get a bank account set up, but we have come completely unstuck now as we are trying to buy a car, and it is impossible. Our neighbour, Fernando, who is selling us the car took us to the local 'Historia' to register the change of ownership, but they refused because we didn't have the right documents. We spent the rest of the evening going from one office to another as they each passed us onto someone else, and none of them could agree what documents we need to buy a car. Can anyone help, as we are stuck now with no means of transport and we don't know what to do! If there is anyone in the area who can recommend somewhere where we can get some advice it would be much appreciated.
Thanks,
Beth


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You need an NIE number and a certificate of residency. fortunately our letting agent sorted it all out for us with the help of their "lawyer" cos it's not easy if you dont speak spanish or understand what to do. It involves going to your local town hall. Ask your letting agent to help or even your bank?? I could be wrong, but I think those papers are a legal requirement. I've been told I have to carry my NIE number around with me???

Jo


----------

